# Just brought home my first hedgehog!



## arian (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and to hedgehogs! My boyfriend and I picked up Lola from a woman who couldn't keep her last night. She was in a pretty small cage with a mesh wheel and paper bedding. So far I have taken the bedding out and replaced it with cloth because she was scratching a lot and it didn't appear to be mites, but I am keeping a close eye on her. I'm getting her new wheel and cage tomorrow- in the mean time should I take the mesh one out? I feel guilty because the woman said she loves her wheel, but I'm terrified she'll hurt herself and her nails look like they haven't been trimmed.. She's been eating Sunseed hedgehog food and nothing else regularly as far as I can tell. I'm planning to wean her off of it and replace it with a mixture of cat foods (I'm thinking Blue Buffalo, CSFTCLSL and perhaps one more). I fed her a very small amount of pea and carrot organic baby food today and she seemed to like it, but not as much as her hedgehog food. Her previous owner says she loves meal worms which I will also be getting tomorrow. I have a heat lamp for her (I have the house at 74, but our room tends to be a little colder than the rest of the house.) 

So far she's been pretty shy and huffs when either of us pick her up. She's on the bed with me right now cuddled up in one of my old shirts. I gave her some toys, but she seems pretty nervous and doesn't really mess with them. I had some of her food on my bed for her and she ate a lot of it then peed aaand pooped while eating.. on my bed.  She's been burrowed in my old shirt since. I think she may be sleeping again.. She was asleep when I woke up around 9am and she woke up once around 10am and ate and then again around 12:30pm and ate then didn't wake up again until 10pm (I think I woke her up, actually.) Is that normal? I know she's nocturnal, but it's 11pm and she's still asleep.

I noticed she also has a patch of quills on her back that look blue? I know some breeders mark hedgehogs, but according to the previous owner she is a year and a half old.. Could it just be some blue fibers stuck in her quills? I'm so new at this and I'm terrified of doing something wrong. Any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi and welcome to HHC!
You are definitely doing all the right things; so well done you!
I don't know what to suggest about the wheel - the risk of injury is there, but at the same time she has gone through a lot of change and do you really want her to spend a night without it. My instinct would be to take the wheel out as it is only one night, but that really depends on Lola's personality.
She might be waiting for you to shut all the lights off and things to get quiet before she gets up for her nighttime activities - this is what my hog usually does; he gets up and eats etc, but won't start wheeling until he thinks everyone else has gone to sleep.
The blue patch might be fabric related - Pliny gets bits of fleece in his quills that I pick out with tweezers, but they have never been noticeable from a distance. If it is paint or something like that, it should wash off in a bath.
I would look at booking her in for a checkup at the vet. Even though you can't see mites, they might still be there. And it is a good idea to take them in for a wellness exam anyway.
Definitely start to get her off the hedgehog food, you selections look good. Just do it a bit at a time so her tummy doesn't get upset!

Others will be along with more advice. 
Most importantly though, you must post pictures of your little girl!


----------



## arian (Nov 3, 2011)

These are the best I could get of her!  Thank you for the help. I found her vet before I got her so I will call and set up an appointment very soon.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats she's a doll!  She has probably never had a bath or the breeder/someone else used permanent marker, you could try an Aveeno bath and a toothbrush to get it off.  The aveeno will also help to soothe the skin.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is so pretty! I can't wait to hear more stories about her and see more pictures of her!


----------



## arian (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you both! She is finally letting me and my boyfriend pick her up and only huffs when we surprise her. She keeps biting us, though, but it doesn't seem to be out of anger. It appears more playful? Maybe I'm wrong, but it doesn't hurt and she'll bite our fingers and she walked up to my boyfriend and bit his leg.  Is this normal?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to HHC. She's beautiful. 

If you haven't gotten a wheel yet, I would take out the old one. The risk of losing a toenail or breaking a toe is too great. 

Have fun with your little one.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

arian said:


> Thank you both! She is finally letting me and my boyfriend pick her up and only huffs when we surprise her. She keeps biting us, though, but it doesn't seem to be out of anger. It appears more playful? Maybe I'm wrong, but it doesn't hurt and she'll bite our fingers and she walked up to my boyfriend and bit his leg.  Is this normal?


She might like your sent and is trying to annoit with it. Or she could be like my girl and just likes biting :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Do you have any perfume or does he have any cologne on? she might want to NOM! :lol:


----------



## Emaline (Sep 29, 2011)

Ryder became obsessed with my necklace last night and kept licking my neck. I was so terrified he was going to bite me but didn't move because it was too darn cute. A few minutes after I was holding him and he was trying to annoint and accidently bit my thumb. He often bites me by accident when licking me. I'm sure they're just love bites.


----------



## arian (Nov 3, 2011)

:lol: As long as it's not unusual, I don't mind it. It never hurts, it's just a bit of a shock. I'm surprised how quickly she warmed up to us-- only four days now and she loves to be out of her cage and running around with us.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on Lola. She's adorable. can't wait to hear all about her.


----------



## Emaline (Sep 29, 2011)

arian said:


> :lol: As long as it's not unusual, I don't mind it. It never hurts, it's just a bit of a shock. I'm surprised how quickly she warmed up to us-- only four days now and she loves to be out of her cage and running around with us.


Congrats! It's been taking my little guy forever to warm up to me. He's just started wanting to play and I've had him for two months. Make sure to post more pics!


----------



## jessicajoy (Apr 29, 2016)

I just got my new baby hedgehog. He is rolled up all the time. How can I possible even handle him as it hurts when hes rolled up. I have a heating pad under the tote. What do you suggest for a heat source? Also does it hurt when they bite? I am scared about being bit. Please help


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

jessicajoy said:


> I just got my new baby hedgehog. He is rolled up all the time. How can I possible even handle him as it hurts when hes rolled up. I have a heating pad under the tote. What do you suggest for a heat source? Also does it hurt when they bite? I am scared about being bit. Please help


This thread is from 2011. Please check the dates before posting, as some of these users haven't been on in ages and won't see your questions Thanks!

With your questions always start a ne thread


----------

